# Another shortage



## Chiefster23 (Feb 5, 2016)

Went to the local lumber yard this morning. Untreated 2x4x 8 footers are $6.00! Wow!
Now treated lumber is getting in short supply. Zero 4x4 treated in stock and no resupply on the horizon.

But that’s OK. ‘Social justice’ and ‘black lives matter’ is more important that building or repairing anything anyway.
Screw it! I ordered another “Trump” yard sign as my own informal method of protest. :vs_mad:


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

Simple answer...

Kill more trees.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

I got a 4x4x10 PT post yesterday. No 8's in stock.

$26.72 each. :vs_shocked:

They are telling everyone this is due to the china virus.

Uh, maybe 2 months ago but not now. Now it's just an excuse to bend you over and make you squeal like a pig.


----------



## jimcosta (Jun 11, 2017)

We need to get used to the prices. 
Inflation is hitting us hard and stores are trying to stay in business. We ain't seen nothing yet.

The busiest independent hardware store in town pulled an inventory a few weeks ago. It was their first in 16 years.
I share this because of what it means. The inventory was required for audited financial statements so they could get a bank loan.
It suggests they are in trouble. 

Look for this to happen more and more as businesses hit the wall.


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

When the cool weather hits, I'll be cutting up firewood and sawlogs.

Fire up my lumber mill!!!


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

Sasquatch said:


> Simple answer...
> 
> Kill more trees.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


Feds took over some 500 acres of State Land, now I can't drive on it to retrieve game.

A lot of red pine trees have been select cut, and are on the ground. The Amish sawmill powered by electric has a stack, and so does the mill that does the oak

"I should buy a sawmill cat meme", but rough hewn lumber is easier to get rid of.

Got 3 thread answers in one post to conserve site resources

Another eta, before my layoff my employer was concerned about getting China Crap Lumber / finished parts

Sierra Pacific was whining and was telling the Senators of the states involved to support Trump's tariff plan.

Then add in COVID 19, lumber was a concern before Christmas.


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

Neighbor had plans of building a apartment complex for investment. Just got a call from the builder price is up on bid $100k for materials. 30% increase since March, if it's even available.


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

Why in he11 are you building things? BLM and antifa will just burn it down!


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

The China lumber was cheaper and way better than Sierra Pacific crap.

China lumber had / has a filler in the glue that is abrasive to tool steel, so the molder machines blades dulled in 100 boards.

Even Homer would say "Carbide". But China is a hole, they sell the lumber , knowing it is abrasive.

It goes way further than that, cause I'm 6 months behind on my observations .


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

Back Pack Hack said:


> Why in he11 are you building things? BLM and antifa will just burn it down!


Bait ?


----------



## Chiefster23 (Feb 5, 2016)

Back Pack Hack said:


> Why in he11 are you building things? BLM and antifa will just burn it down!


I need to build a new larger frame to mount my new additional solar panels. I figure I'm gonna need em after the democrats outlaw all fossil fuels. At least they will help with the rolling blackouts we're going to experience after Biden closes down our coal fired plants.

And I may need some fence posts for the barbed wire fence I am contemplating to keep out the looting hordes.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Replacing outside steps to the house, put up in 2008 but rotten already because it’s the Yellawood crap.
Can not get real CCA treated wood anymore, it has been outlawed.

I needed to replace four 4’ treads, so two 2x12x8 “PT” were $19.95 EACH.
And it’s the damn environmentalist crap too.

Trust me, I spent 45 years in the lumber distribution industry, and the junk they sell today is just that - junk.


----------



## Chiefster23 (Feb 5, 2016)

We have a few sawmills nearby. Maybe I will go with roughcut. What kind of timber posts will last inground without chemical treatment? Locust? What else?


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

Cedar. Black locust. Teak. Redwood. Cypress.


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

I've never tried this but I see it done often.

Charring the section that will go in the ground.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

Putting the ends in a pot of used synthetic engine oil about 6 inches deep,

and heating to 300 F for an hour will give good results also.


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

Chiefster23 said:


> We have a few sawmills nearby. Maybe I will go with roughcut. What kind of timber posts will last inground without chemical treatment? Locust? What else?


It's a shame to use for it, but heartwood black cherry has good rot resistance.

Hard to find black locust that will mill up good, mostly smaller stuff for fence posts.

Try some sonnet tubes with rebar or brackets to mount the posts on.


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

Mad Trapper said:


> It's a shame to use for it, but heartwood black cherry has good rot resistance.
> 
> Hard to find black locust that will mill up good, mostly smaller stuff for fence posts.
> 
> Try some sonnet tubes with rebar or brackets to mount the posts on.


Sono tubes.


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

Sonotubes


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

Sections of used telephone poles also make great foundation piers. Often can get them free, and just lag bolt frame onto them.

Just like PT lumber, watch out for splinters.

People have milled poles into dimensional lumber but, the sawdust and dust is toxic, and wood often has embedded metal.

I have a 200 year old timberframe barn, still standing on a fieldstone foundation, but the roof and siding keeps the rain off the wood. The sills are chestnut, but those trees don't grow anymore.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

Chiefster23 said:


> We have a few sawmills nearby. Maybe I will go with roughcut. What kind of timber posts will last inground without chemical treatment? Locust? What else?


If any in your area, Osage Orange.
They used to make railroad ties out of them before they started getting the cheaper oak and smearing them with tar.
A seasoned Osage board will outlast any treated wood and most other woods.
Problem is, it's hard as a rock and a pain on saws.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Chiefster23 said:


> We have a few sawmills nearby. Maybe I will go with roughcut. What kind of timber posts will last inground without chemical treatment? Locust? What else?


In Florida?
Not a dang thing.
In South Florida there are Formosan Termites that can eat thru LEAD.


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

rice paddy daddy said:


> In Florida?
> Not a dang thing.
> In South Florida there are Formosan Termites that can eat thru LEAD.


Yep. All the critters is bigger and badder deep down in Florida where the sun shines darn near every day.


----------



## Triumph (Aug 18, 2020)

Mad Trapper said:


> It's a shame to use for it, but heartwood black cherry has good rot resistance.
> 
> Hard to find black locust that will mill up good, mostly smaller stuff for fence posts.
> 
> Try some sonnet tubes with rebar or brackets to mount the posts on.


NOOOO! That wood is too good for smoking meat.:tango_face_grin:


----------



## Chiefster23 (Feb 5, 2016)

Here in PA the only listed woods available is locust and most of that is cut small for fence posts. I’m now considering using 2 inch galvanized chain link fence posts. At around $25 each they are cheaper and readily available.


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

Triumph said:


> NOOOO! That wood is too good for smoking meat.:tango_face_grin:


Cherry sawlogs get made into lumber, the rest is either cordwood or cooking wood. I need to put up a stash of small grill sized stuff (< 1') so it's handy and I don't need to re-size cordwood for cooking

I've got plenty of hardwood for heating, sell some, and for cooking also have trimmings from the orchard (apple pear peach cherry plum).

If you have a chipper, large chips from proper wood works great in a smoker


----------



## TenMileHunter (May 20, 2017)

If you have a chainsaw you can get all the telephone poles you’d need. Just wear rubber gloves rated at 7200 volts.

TMH 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

TenMileHunter said:


> If you have a chainsaw you can get all the telephone poles you'd need. Just wear rubber gloves rated at 7200 volts.
> 
> TMH
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Hard to skid them out with the wires?


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

As I posted in another thread. Building the two outside wheelchair ramps both at 23-25 feet long one for each house and a few insides one the costs are way up. Also treat wood is hard to come by and prices up. 10 foot lumber can be had but longer is a hit or miss. The cabinets I put in were not my first choice but the others would have meant a long wait with no promise of when they would get here.
I have had to make the upper railings from standard construction lumber. No treated in the sizes needed.
On the one ramp I recycled 4x4 post and a section from a 21 year old deck that had been reused once already. flat section in the middle is recycled. Looking real good after I cleaned it up. Woods was all in good shape. setup that way so van can drop ramp right on it.


----------



## Chiefster23 (Feb 5, 2016)

Did the weekly run to walmart yesterday. No ammo. No DAK hams. No bacon flavored SPAM but they did have regular. Only organic (expensive) apple cider vinegar. I was looking for canned peaches and I noticed that most varieties of canned fruit were only the walmart brand. Almost zero name brand fruit. Maybe walleyworld is deliberately cutting back on name brands to promote their own stuff. I prefer big brand canned goods for their better can coatings. Their contents last longer before getting that “tin can taste”. I’ve noticed that cases of Liptons teas have been pretty scarce for weeks now. I wonder if that’s a real shortage or just my local store choosing not to stock Liptons anymore.


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

I forgot to look for ACV at Walmart today. DelMonte canned vegetables were the same price as the local "store brand"


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

Chiefster23 said:


> Did the weekly run to walmart yesterday. No ammo. No DAK hams. No bacon flavored SPAM but they did have regular. Only organic (expensive) apple cider vinegar. I was looking for canned peaches and I noticed that most varieties of canned fruit were only the walmart brand. Almost zero name brand fruit. Maybe walleyworld is deliberately cutting back on name brands to promote their own stuff. I prefer big brand canned goods for their better can coatings. Their contents last longer before getting that "tin can taste". I've noticed that cases of Liptons teas have been pretty scarce for weeks now. I wonder if that's a real shortage or just my local store choosing not to stock Liptons anymore.


I buy my Lipton tea at the club, 312 bag size, no shortage of them at all,

I keep 6-10 boxes on hand all the time, that and A&W root beer is all that I drink.

No DAK ham of any sort, plastic package or cans, none since about Feb. except two weeks ago,

a case of the plastic pack refrigerated showed up at the club.

Bought two of the two packs, they went into the freezer

I buy Del Monte brand at the BJ's club in cases,

they were short but coming back now for about a month.

Wallyworld here is short on brand names but plenty of store brand.

Plenty(pallet of each) of Regular Spam and low sodium Spam was in the club, I already have plenty of it.


----------



## Chiefster23 (Feb 5, 2016)

Ahhh, I wasn’t clear in my post. I’m speaking about cases of Lipton’s bottled iced teas. And I get it about big club stores. Unfortunately we have none here. There is a Sam’s about an hour away and the wife has suggested we get a membership. Maybe we should try it for a year just to see if it’s worth it for us.

Plus 1 on Del Monte. Good stuff!


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

I lied, forgot about the Arizona green tea with honey and ginseng.

I use that to take my assorted pills with morning and evening, do not use it otherwise.

There is a shortage on that at the club, only upper level member can get it and only online ordering with in club pickup.

With that situation I have accumulated 6 cases @ two per order, the limit.

Have had a membership for 34 years there and it is one of the top tier, 

I get about $600.00 in rewards a year plus a reduced gas price.

Anywhere I go it is either a 30 -45 minute drive, nothing less, I am in the country.

I do arrange it so that I do several stops in one trip.


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

SOCOM42 said:


> I lied, forgot about the Arizona green tea with honey and ginseng.
> 
> I use that to take my assorted pills with morning and evening, do not use it otherwise.
> 
> ...


+1, That's good tea !!! The 1-gal plastic bottles are heavy duty and worth saving. Great for at home SHTF water. Put a part fiiled ones in freezer to take up empty space


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

Mad Trapper said:


> +1, That's good tea !!! The 1-gal plastic bottles are heavy duty and worth saving. Great for at home SHTF water. Put a part fiiled ones in freezer to take up empty space


Yeah, I have used the large ones for that, water storage.

no empty freezer space here but have other space filler containers when needed.

Stopped the purchase of the big jugs when the kid stopped drinking it from them.


----------

